# What do you say to people who think Hilton Head is just for golfers?



## vacationlover2 (May 16, 2009)

I am taking my Mom to Hilton Head in late March/early April of next year.  We will be with my hubby and 2 little girls.  Everyone keeps telling her that there is nothing to do in Hilton Head if you don't golf.  Now, I've never been there, but from what I read on these boards, there's plenty to do.

Your thoughts?


----------



## ecwinch (May 16, 2009)

vacationlover2 said:


> I am taking my Mom to Hilton Head in late March/early April of next year.  We will be with my hubby and 2 little girls.  Everyone keeps telling her that there is nothing to do in Hilton Head if you don't golf.  Now, I've never been there, but from what I read on these boards, there's plenty to do.
> 
> Your thoughts?



That funny. I love to golf, but when I go to HHI all I do is ride bikes. For me that is the key attraction. The separated paths for biking or walking under the shade of the trees - that is lure for me.


----------



## btcctomtb (May 16, 2009)

I took my parents last summer. My father and I golfed one time. (WOW IT WAS HOT). I would tell them it is the most relaxing beach vacation spot ever. Big beaches although pretty cool in March/April, Nice shopping and great eats also a day trip or two into Savannah. Bike trails are great and not to touristy.


----------



## btcctomtb (May 16, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention Dolphin Cruises, Kayaking, around the Island.

Savannah has great bust tours. Eat at Mrs Wilkes for lunch one day. We visited the home of Julliet Gordon Lowe and the Pirate house for Dinner.


----------



## tombo (May 17, 2009)

If you don't golf or like to ride bicycles, go to a different Beach for vacation. The water is brown, the sand is brown, and you can't even see beaches or the ocean as you ride around the Island. Most beach access is through gated communities where you have to drive for miles through golf courses, homes, and condos to arrive at a beach where there is usually no parking except for the ocean front resorts. Go to Myrtle Beach, Ormond Beach, Daytona Beach, New Smyrna Beach, South Beach, The Keys, Sanibell Island, Tampa Bay area Beaches, or any beach on the Florida panhandle and you will be happier. In fact out of all the beaches I have visited in my life, Hilton Head is my least favorite beach.

Now Savannah is WONDERFUL. Great history, food, parks, museums, antebellum homes, and much more.


----------



## ecwinch (May 17, 2009)

btcctomtb said:


> I took my parents last summer. My father and I golfed one time. (WOW IT WAS HOT). I would tell them it is the most relaxing beach vacation spot ever. Big beaches although pretty cool in March/April, Nice shopping and great eats also a day trip or two into Savannah. Bike trails are great and not to touristy.



Maybe that is why I bike rather than golf. I only get to go to HHI in the summer. Can never talk the family into going there Thanksgiving, Christmas, or Spring Break.


----------



## ecwinch (May 17, 2009)

Going into Charleston, SC is nice also. One of the oldest cities in the US. Could take up 1-2 days there alone. We did the tour of the home of Juliette Gordon Low, founder of Girl Scouts; then a Ghosts walking tour, and then a Murder Mystery Dinner on the Riverboat.


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 17, 2009)

I do not golf and I am not a swimmer but love the beach. We have been going for 8 plus years and love it so much we plan to live there. It is a gorgeous secluded island and once I get there I do not want to leave or even drive 10 miles anywhere.

Tybee Island is close to Savannah. We are stopping there this trip having been to Savannah and Charleston in prior trips. You can also visit Beaufort SC on a daytrip which is 30 miles away.

HHI is not commercial like Myrtle Beach or honky tonk like Daytona or spread out like OBX.  For me there is something magical about HHI and I will be there Saturday.


----------



## grest (May 17, 2009)

We are among those who did not care for HHI...we also thought it was for golfers and shoppers, and we are neither.  What we did like was that it close to Savannah and Charleston, both of which we enjoyed a lot.  But we would not go back, as there are magnificent beaches elsewhere which fit us better.  Having said that, I haven't found too many people who share our opinion, as we have friends who live on HHI...they have company all the time and wouldn't consider living anywhere else.  They golf year round and enjoy walking the beach, though not so much swimming in the ocean.  Definitely go and find out for yourself.  
Connie


----------



## senorak (May 17, 2009)

*Been going to HHI the past 5 years...*

We discovered Hilton Head about five years ago....after a visit to Myrtle Beach, (which we found "too commercialized").  While we enjoy the beach and swimming in the ocean, it's not the reason we keep returning to HHI.  It's rare that we find a vacation spot that has something for everyone.  My husband and my youngest son, (now 12), like to golf.  They usually get out at least 3-4 times when we are on the island.  All three of my children, (12, 14 and 19) enjoy mini golf.....and while there are only a few courses on the island, one is usually within easy biking distance of where we stay.  The kids also enjoy playing tennis and swimming (in the pool).  My daughter and I love to go riding on the bike trails....and finding new places to eat.  

We've stayed at several different TS resorts....Waterside, Port O'Call, Seacrest, Royal Dunes.....and our favorites are those within walking/biking distance of Coligny.  The kids enjoy hanging out w/ their friends at Coligny, having close access to the beach, (more for walking/riding bikes on the beach than for swimming).  Our home resort, Seacrest, gives us access to the "ocean front" pool at their sister "condo resort".....and the kids enjoy hanging out there---large pool, tiki bar, and access to the  beach.  

Our first year, we did the "tourist sites"----visited various marinas/gated communities w/ shopping, dolphin tour, etc.  Since then, we basically just 'stay put" and enjoy the relaxing environment.  As a previous poster mentioned, we don't go more than 5 miles from our resort, (unless it's for golfing), during the entire week.  

DEB


----------



## Kenrabs (May 17, 2009)

We don't golf and have gone twice during winter school break. We lucked out with good weather both times and enjoyed biking around Sea Pines and walking and biking the beach. Plenty of places to visit and see such as Savannah, Charlston, and Beaufort. Plenty of shopping and dinning. Great place to relax on the beach even in the spring.


----------



## Janette (May 17, 2009)

We were on the island yesterday for a few hours and can think of nothing more relaxing. We still go out to vacation on the island even though we live 13 miles from the bridge. Our daughter has rented a house for two weeks in June and we have timeshares for the two weeks plus a timeshare for our son's family for one of the weeks. Hubby rides bikes and golfs. I swim in the pools, walk on the beach and do a lot of reading. We may eat out one or two meals, but usually we grill and enjoy the peaceful environment. We don't do night life activities while vacationing. We do enjoy the theatre and jazz clubs during the rest of the year. Our grandchildren love playing on the wide beaches and we enjoy playing with them. My parents loved being with us while they were still living. My mother-in-law joins us now when she is able. HHI is not for everyone. You just have to see if it fits your life style. To us the low country is heaven on earth. Why am I headed to Singer Island and Cocoa Beach for two weeks? We do enjoy other places but this is home.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 17, 2009)

101 Things to Do in Hilton Head Island, the Low Country, and Savannah


Richard


----------



## jme (May 17, 2009)

Hilton Head is a golfer's heaven. It is also just as much a non-golfer's heaven. Being both, I can say that.   I've been going to HHI for decades, and I've only played golf there about 15 times (Harbour Town and Long Cove) , despite the fact that I went to college on a full golf scholarship, and had a busy junior and amateur "career".

 In the last decade, I just got burned out, and stopped playing altogether. (Haven't made a bogey since!) And believe me, when we're at HH, I pass by all the golf courses and don't even turn my head......there's too much else to do.   Our family loves hanging out at the beach and pools, biking, tennis, walking, shopping, and dining......and that is plenty......jme


----------



## Karen G (May 17, 2009)

btcctomtb said:


> Savannah has great bust tours.


 These must be really popular with the men! Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## minniel (May 17, 2009)

We are going in October and can't wait. Welove to ride bikes  and walk on the beach. We are staying in a three bedroom unit at Egret Point. Has anyone stayed there. Hope its a good location and a nice resort. Can someone tell me about the resort.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 17, 2009)

Hilton Head, like every other vacation destination, is a matter of individual taste.  Your friends should give it a try and they may change their attitude - or not.  The thing about travel is to try new places and new things.  You may not like everything or every place but that is part of the experience.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 18, 2009)

*Great time of year for HHI!!!  I think it is magical also!!!*



pcgirl54 said:


> It is a gorgeous secluded island and once I get there I do not want to leave or even drive 10 miles anywhere.
> 
> HHI is not commercial like Myrtle Beach or honky tonk like Daytona or spread out like OBX.  For me there is something magical about HHI and I will be there Saturday.



I have been going to the Outer Banks for years since it is two hours from me and I enjoy it.  I haven't been to Myrtle Beach for many, many years.  It was too commerical then and I don't care for commercial beach areas.  I live near Virginia Beach, but rarely go there because it's too commercial.

I went to the Gulf Coast of FL for the first time in April and we enjoyed it.  We were on Sanibel and it reminded me a lot of Hilton Head.  The sand was whiter and the water bluer, but I determined that I could be just as happy on Hilton Head.  The only advantage of Sanibel was that the water was 83 degrees the second week of April and that won't happen on Hilton Head.

We love riding bikes on the beach at low tide and riding down the bike paths under overhanging trees with Spanish Moss.  We love the quiet of sitting on a porch or balcony overlooking a lagoon.  We love the ability to walk or bike to the beach, a restaurant or shopping.  It's low key and relaxing.

We never want to drive anywhere once we're there either.  Never been to Charleston on a Hilton Head trip.  Never been to Savannah.  Never been to Beaufort.  At the end of a week, it's too soon to leave.


----------



## Kenrabs (May 18, 2009)

Karen G said:


> These must be really popular with the men! Sorry, couldn't resist.



They are good to do your first time so you can get to know the city. From then on you can walk and see everything.


----------



## theo (May 18, 2009)

*Me too...*



grest said:


> We are among those who did not care for HHI



Likewise here; HHI is a "snooze" to me. Aside from restaurants and shopping, it may actually speak volumes that one of the features almost always invoked about HHI is its geographic proximity to *somewhere else* (e.g., Savannah, Charleston, etc.). 

To each his / her own, of course....


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 18, 2009)

Egret

How wonderful that you are so close to OBX. Love the giant farmers markets on the way there, the beaches and laid back lifestyle.
  Normally I am onto the next vacation destination as soon as I return from the current trip. Not one to repeat going to the same place the only repeat is it better be on or near a nice beach. Once I got to HH something changed and I really found myself relaxing for the first time in years. In fact at first I went EOY because I thought the magic might wear off . Then we went every year and the magic is still there. I understand the viewpoints of those wanting to see the ocean driving around because I love that too as in OBX or Florida gulf.

I think what I like about Marco, Sanibel/Captiva, OBX and HH is the seclusion of a quiet little island. At one point we considered moving to Sarasota and even looked at homes. Sarasota has everything one could want from the theater to wonderful beaches,shopping, higher education and medical facilites. I did all my homework before we left. But after a week of hellacious everyday traffic and mini strip malls I changed my mind and wanted to leave. I was stunned I felt that way because it is not what I expected.


----------



## tombo (May 18, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> I understand the viewpoints of those wanting to see the ocean driving around because I love that too as in OBX or Florida gulf.
> 
> I think what I like about Marco, Sanibel/Captiva, OBX and HH is the seclusion of a quiet little island.



I like Islands too, but my favorite thing about Islands is that they are surrounded by water on all sides allowing never ending ocean views from every angle. When on Kaua, Maui, St Maarten, Aruba, the Bahamas, etc you see water and beaches constantly as you drive around the island, and you can ride bikes on these islands too. They didn't move the roads a mile or more away from the ocean blocking all views of the water as you drive around the island. The roads on all of the Islands I have visited and the roads at most beach locations in the US skirt the coastline delivering wonderful ocean views as you drive around shopping and sightseeing. HH roads skirt housing community after housing community with an occasional golf course thrown in. I can drive through miles and miles of woods and housing communities with the occasional golf course without ever leaving home. When I go to an Island I want to see views of the water everywhere I go.

Heck, I might be in the minority because a lot of people love HH. To the OP, I spent a week on HH 2 years ago and 2 days in Savannah.  I will go back to Savannah again in the future (loved it), but I wouldn't go back to HH again for free, and this is from a guy who spends at least 2 weeks a year vacationing on a beach somewhere. Go one time to see if you like it, but if you get bored and wish you could see a glimpse of the ocean every now and then as you drive around the island, you were forewarned.


----------



## theo (May 18, 2009)

*Seconded...*



tombo said:


> I will go back to Savannah again in the future (loved it), but I wouldn't go back to HH again for free.



I agree wholeheartedly on *both* points. But again, "to each his / her own".


----------



## Egret1986 (May 18, 2009)

*My Mom has owned at Seacrest for a number of years*



senorak said:


> .....and our favorites are those within walking/biking distance of Coligny.  The kids enjoy hanging out w/ their friends at Coligny, having close access to the beach, (more for walking/riding bikes on the beach than for swimming).  Our home resort, Seacrest, gives us access to the "ocean front" pool at their sister "condo resort".....and the kids enjoy hanging out there---large pool, tiki bar, and access to the  beach.  DEB



We've also stayed in several resorts over the years.  Seacrest is in a wonderful location and it's a great little resort.  The access to the oceanfront pool, beach, etc. makes it a great place to stay!  She was just there the first week of May and still loves it.  Lots of owners return every year, so she has been vacationing with the same folks for many years and enjoys seeing them each time she goes.

I agree that being in close proximity to Coligny is a real advantage for not really having to go far or even drive if you choose not too.   There's plenty to do in that one area.


----------



## Janette (May 18, 2009)

My children were raised vacationing at Sea Crest. We still have our 2 wks there and wouldn't think of selling them. We are headed to Disney with one week and to the Manhattan Club(used to own there) with the other.


----------



## jme (May 18, 2009)

tombo said:


> I like Islands too, but my favorite thing about Islands is that they are surrounded by water on all sides allowing never ending ocean views from every angle. When on Kaua, Maui, St Maarten, Aruba, the Bahamas, etc you see water and beaches constantly as you drive around the island, and you can ride bikes on these islands too. They didn't move the roads a mile or more away from the ocean blocking all views of the water as you drive around the island. The roads on all of the Islands I have visited and the roads at most beach locations in the US skirt the coastline delivering wonderful ocean views as you drive around shopping and sightseeing. HH roads skirt housing community after housing community with an occasional golf course thrown in. I can drive through miles and miles of woods and housing communities with the occasional golf course without ever leaving home. When I go to an Island I want to see views of the water everywhere I go.



Thank goodness we at Hilton Head don't have to cross a  "scenic" highway somehow in our walk to the beach (& that presupposes the absence of neon signs & traffic signals along that highway).  

If a highway were present, that would also mean there would only be ONE row of hotels/condos/whatever on the beachfront.  That might also mean while at the beach you could hear or see traffic nearby.

 I agree that 99% of beaches are like that-----that's why HH is special.  (don't get me wrong, I love the others too!!!!  But once in a while, I adore the change...)

Besides, most every one of the estimated 2.5 annual visitors to HHI seem to relish returning for that "snooze" that life seldom offers.  GLAD to be owners on that 1% of beaches that DOESN'T appeal to those who like to enjoy the ocean from afar.  jme


----------



## tombo (May 18, 2009)

jme said:


> Thank goodness we at Hilton Head don't have to cross a  "scenic" highway somehow in our walk to the beach (& that presupposes the absence of neon signs & traffic signals along that highway).
> 
> If a highway were present, that would also mean there would only be ONE row of hotels/condos/whatever on the beachfront.  That might also mean while at the beach you could hear or see traffic nearby.
> 
> ...



I never stay at a beach location that isn't ocean front. Seeing the beach from afar is Ocean view or Garden/ Island/ Parking lot view on HH. Staying afar from the beach is many HH locations where people ask how far it is from the resort to the beach. I never stay at a resort that has a description that says "the beach is only a short stroll away".

 I walk out of the resort, onto the sand , and into the ocean. I never have to cross the scenic road, because the scenic highway is on the other side of the resort from the beach. I never have to walk or bike on a pedestrian trail to reach the beach. When I am at the beach I can only see the sand, the ocean, the resort, it's balconies, and the pool. There is no sound of traffic because all you can hear is the sound of the waves. When I am on my balcony all I can see is the beach and the ocean because the scenic road is on the other side of the building. I would rather sit on an oceanfront balcony and listen to the sound of the waves and see the sun rise or set over the ocean than watch a duffer cuss and throw his clubs after a bad shot. 

When I was at HH  I had an oceanfront room at the Westin. I never crossed a road to get to the beach there either, but I had to drive forever to get to the resort past people who were staying in houses and condos that were a long way from the beach. But hey, I too am glad that 2.5 million people go to HH so they don't make it any harder than it is to trade for an oceanfront unit on a beach that has white sand, clear water, and views worth getting in the car to drive around and enjoy. To each his own.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 18, 2009)

I say, "Eileen and I don't golf but we love it there anyway.  Don and Steve do golf but may only play one or two rounds a week and the rest of the time they do what we're doing - bike riding, kayaking, dolphin tours, bocce on the beach, relaxing on the beach, swimming in the pools, mini-golf, walking the neighborhoods, eating, shuffleboard, finding a sports bar to catch a RedSox game or two, reading, playing cards, having a few drinks, wasting time ... you know, all the stuff you can't do while you're running around crazy in your real life.  Plus, it's warmer.  Oh, I almost forgot - the birds are amazing and I chase them down and try to take their pictures while the three of them roll their eyes all over creation and call me That Crazy Bird Lady while they point and pretend they don't know me."

Usually folks stop listening halfway through my gushing.  

I'm with everyone else who says that Hilton Head's attraction is its atmosphere rather than its geography or things to do.  For some reason every one of us is able to completely and totally relax the minute we cross over that bridge, and we'll be going there forever.  Our 20-something kids still want to vacation with us but we'll go happily without them when their plans don't match ours.  Eventually we'll move there.


----------



## jme (May 20, 2009)

*hey tombo*

hey tombo.....at least there are a few things we agree on....we both love the beach and the ocean, and Alabama football.  no doubt about that.

Altho I'm a UGA football fan, i do love Alabama football---- always have---- and pull for the Crimson Tide , except when we play each other. My daughter just finished her freshman year of pre-med at UGA. 

 I've always felt that Alabama had a classy school, and I love coach Saban....he's already done amazing things, and it appears we'll both have reasons to cheer for a long time to come....and you, particularly. 

Altho we live in Augusta, Ga., my son is pre-law, and just graduated from Samford Univ. in Birmingham, Al., and we adore that city.

 later, have a great summer.

 and by the way, we do own oceanFRONT at Grande Ocean, so we enjoy that enormously.  Marty (jme)


----------



## Pat H (May 20, 2009)

I love HHI. There's something magical about the place. I first went there in 1993 and felt right at home. I didn't get back again for 10 yrs but have been several times over the last few years. I can't get enough. If I could have afforded to, I would have bought a retirement home there. Instead I did the next best thing for me and bought at Sun City in Bluffton. Headed down there this weekend for a few days and can't wait. It already feels like home.


----------



## Janette (May 21, 2009)

Pat, hope the weather improves for your visit. Sorry we won't be home. Even  those who love HHI like a change a scenery. We're headed to West Palm, Cocoa Beach and then HHI for two weeks. Four weeks of beach fun and the last two with our grandbabies.


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 21, 2009)

Tombo
It's all about the beach isn't it and in this very hectic world that it's even more true today then ever before. You are making me want to rent a jeep and just drive down the coast!


----------



## Pat H (May 21, 2009)

Janette said:


> Pat, hope the weather improves for your visit. Sorry we won't be home. Even  those who love HHI like a change a scenery. We're headed to West Palm, Cocoa Beach and then HHI for two weeks. Four weeks of beach fun and the last two with our grandbabies.



Gee, Janette, every time I come down, you're out of town! I think you are avoiding me.


----------



## tombo (May 21, 2009)

jme said:


> hey tombo.....at least there are a few things we agree on....we both love the beach and the ocean, and Alabama football.  no doubt about that.
> 
> Altho I'm a UGA football fan, i do love Alabama football---- always have---- and pull for the Crimson Tide , except when we play each other. My daughter just finished her freshman year of pre-med at UGA.
> 
> ...



 Grand Ocean is a place I would enjoy staying since it is ON the beach. The layout of the island could be irrelevant to many who spend the week at the resort, but I often get stir crazy and want to get in the car and go sightseeing. When I get bored I enjoy driving around looking at the scenery while trying to discover restaurants and places I have never seen. As I said to each his own and tons of people would rather go to HH than anywhere else. I just happen to not be one of those people.

 We do have a lot in common. I like University of Georgia too. My son's roomate at Bama is from Buckhead and his roomate's girlfriend is a sophmore at Georgia's med school. My son starts med school at UAB in July. All 3 of my wife's sisters graduated from Samford with my wife being the only child in her family to graduate from the U of A. I love the Masters and have been many times in the past (although that is over now because my friend with badges changed companies and I no longer have access to any from anyone). 

Speaking of loving the beach, the ocean, and football, I decided to spend the weekend that Bama plays Virginia Tech in Panama City Beach Florida rather than going to the game in Atlanta. I will be either watching the game in my RCI trade ocean front condo while watching the sunset over the Gulf or in a nearby sports bar. That will be a great long labor day weekend with Football, Beach, Beer, and relaxation. It is several months away but I am already getting excited.

I cheer for every SEC school when they don't play Bama except for Tennessee. Bama is of course my favorite team, my second favorite team is whoever Tennessee is playing.

We do have a lot in common,

Tom


----------



## Janette (May 21, 2009)

Pat, you figured it out. I've really had to work hard to find timeshares for the exact times that you are here. You just need to move here and then we might manage a day together. I'm going to need to apologize to any Tuggers on the island this week. The weather has been miserable.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 10, 2009)

Karen G said:


> These must be really popular with the men! Sorry, couldn't resist.



Shhh...don't tell my husband about the "bust tours".  I'll never get him to go anywhere else!


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't play golf.  In fact, I am an anti-golfer.  As Rodney Dangerfield so eloquently put it, "golf courses and cemeteries are the biggest waste of prime real estate there is."   

I love the beach.  Any beach, so long as it is clean.  I mentioned before that I thought Clearwater Beach is a much cleaner beach than HHI.  Having said that, we stayed at the Marriott Barony Beach Club, right on the beach, and what I didn't find there that I find at CB, is drunk, noisy, foul mouthed teenagers/twenty somethings in barely there bathing suits.  I have little kids, and I have a hard time relaxing when all I hear is boomboxes and the F word!  

If your favorite place to go is say, Gatlinburg, or Disney, you will find HHI to be, well, boring.  It is NON touristy, and they pride themselves in being that way.  It IS however, in a word....relaxing.  After 5 days at Disney, I am so ready to go home.  After 7 days of HHI, I am ready to move there.


----------



## silentg (Sep 19, 2009)

*Hilton Head*

I went to Hilton Head in March 2007 for the first time. Stayed at Waterside at Spinnaker. Golfed a couple of times, but was very amazed at the amount of restaurants on HH.  We also went shopping and to a little movie theater in one of the shopping plazas.  This would be a nice place to bring your mother. Have fun!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 20, 2009)

The Island is more than golfing it is a place to RR, great shopping, history, fine dining, fishing and sailing.


----------

